# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Мужчины - лучшие повара?

## Stych

*С меня-то, например, честно скажу, повар не очень)) Верх мастерства - это куриные шашлыки на природе, и то надо смотреть что бы не подгорели))
Но если надо - с голоду не умру, конечно) А кто-нибудь увлекается кулинарными изысками? Можно даже фото выложить))*

----------


## Vanya

никаких изысков, но готовить иногда люблю)

----------


## Serj_2k

и я люблю, когда хавать охота. в умении имеецца стандартный набор: жаренные яйца, картофель, макароны и т.д. по мелочи )) с посторонней помощью могу забаловать кексы

----------


## Sanych

> С меня то например честно скажу повар не очень)) Верх мастерства это куриные шашлыки на природе, и то надо смотреть что бы не подгорели))
> Но если надо с голоду не умру конечно) А кто-нибудь увлекается кулинарными изысками? Можно даже фото выложить))


Хорошие шашлыки приготовить, то же надо уметь 
Ну а я всего по немножку. Семью покормить могу, и супчик какой сварить, и второе, и компотик.

----------


## Marusja

готовить я люблю и умею, правда как правило на что-нибудь эдакое надо много времени, а его не всегда хватает....последний мой шедевр, суп харчо (один повар научил), долго - 4 часа готовила, за то съели быстро, а по поводу мужчин наверное в большинстве это все-таки так, все мои знакомые повара  - мужчины, и я вам скажу готовят они отменно...

----------


## Pasha_49

Жизнь научила готовить. Вернее общага Готовить много чего умею. Но лучшие блюда-это мясные.

----------


## Asteriks

Старший брат готовит у меня очень хорошо. Причем, не просто готовит, а придумывает рецепты. Даже тушёнку мясную может сам сделать, закатать для хранения. Я такого не умею, как он. Ну, наверное, я и не смогла бы, как он. Для тушёнки, например, он какую-то штуковину придумал, бак какой-то, где под давлением микробы все... дохнут! А я лучше пользоваться буду! Ням-ням!
И котлеты так приготовит, что во рту будут таять. И хвастается и смеётся надо мной! Зато он не умеет готовить борщ так, как я! И суп огнестрельно-гороховый!

----------


## MOHAPX

Хоть и не про готовку, но один интересный фахт, как лень от гастрита вылечила. Вообщем по большому счету готовить вродь умею, но не люблю подолгу стоять у плиты, поэтому последние два года в основном варил себе тока кашки малашки (а что там вода закипела - засыпал и готово). Время шло, а я варил, вот недавно пошел глотать шланг (ФГДС по-научному) и прям чудо - мой пан гастрит (гастрит во всех областях) улетучился до незначительного , короче как у нормальным организьме. Нда радости были полные штаны, болезнь каторая была с детства улетучилась за два года. Вот так вот.

----------


## Mashulya

я считаю, что и мужчины и женщины равны в этом плане.. главное, чтобы блюдо было приготовлено с любовью... хотя сама оч люблю. когда мужчина готовит... приятно как-то=)

----------


## BiZ111

Лучшие повара - мужчины

----------


## Asteriks

Талантом повара нужно обладать. И нет разницы, мужчина это или женщина.

----------


## Akasey

но в основном все лучшие повара мужчины, и ты с этим не можеш поспорить

----------


## Asteriks

Почему это я не могу поспорить? Пример - Алёна Высоцкая.

----------


## Akasey

а ещё???

----------


## Вредный

Лучшие повара мужчины!! сам готовлю отменно, редкая девушка могла переплюнуть) учился у матери - готовлю лучше её))

----------


## Irina

Лучшие, но не во всём, особенно если повар - не профессия)) Кто из вас умеет супчики посложнее приготовить, салатики сложные, пироги, торты печь? Единицы))

----------


## Sanych

Главное начать. А там не остановишь

----------


## PatR!oT

ХА  я только за мужиков они умеют эксперементировать , а по рецепту и я могу сделать не хуже любой другой домохозяйки ))))

----------


## Irina

*неАдекватный*, раз так, давай эксперимент проведем - я дам рецепт, а ты сделаешь и фото сюда же))
И экспериментируют все, а не только мужчины))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Хех, Ира, я знаю что ты очень хлюбишь готовить и хороший повар, но я в свои годы могу с тобой посаревноваться, но мне лень)

----------


## Irina

Вам всем лень - давайте конкурс устроим - одно блюдо для всех и ваши фотки и рассказ чего получилось

----------


## Mr_Vinni

хД мне лень, на те фотку пирога, который  я испеку за 30 минут =>>>>> 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

В магазин успел сбегать?

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> В магазин успел сбегать?


ты совсем дурак иль не?

----------


## Irina

Нет уж)) Давайте сделайте, то что предложено и тогда уж фотки))) Может и изменится моё мнение))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Мне лень.....да и на учёбы скоро, надо шмоток прикупить...да то..да сё... карчое дел валом)

----------


## Irina

Ну-ну   Ну так что? Смелых нет? Только на словах всё? А на деле?))

----------


## vova230

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Вот сообразил на скорую руку. Заодно и перекушу малость.

----------


## Irina

*vova230*,  класс

----------


## vova230

Кстати сладкое с несладким классно получается.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*Mr_Vinni*, +1000  Молодец)))

----------


## PatR!oT

> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




гугл рулит ))))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> гугл рулит ))))


сохрани фотки себе на камп и посмотри в свойствах, они были сфотканы на самсунг s3310

----------


## PatR!oT

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*klaymore*, Так, чтоб без вопросов - ссылку на фото))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - ковер, на котором стояла тарелка, когда я фоткал
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - вот тарелка, в которой лежал кусок пирога
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - вот еще раз тарелка

----------


## BiZ111

Mr_Vіnni, не ведись на скепто-жертв

----------

